# Mubarak still President?



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Egypt.com News - Egypt News - Ex-Mubarak still Egypt president: Lawyer

_The lawyer of ousted president Hosni Mubarak, Farid El-Deeb, has claimed his client is still legally the Egyptian president.

Under article 78 of the constitution, said El-Deeb in court on Sunday, the president remains in office until a successor is installed.

El-Deeb also claimed that Mubarak’s resignation was void because it took place via a telephone call to Omar Soliman, the former vice president, and was not put in written form.

The trial has been adjourned until Monday._

Oh, oh!


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

He is not giving up easy, what horrible timing as well.

He could write a book "101 Ways to Annoy Egyptians"

When he finally hands over the keys to the palace he will probably ask his lawyer "did you hide the prawns in the curtain poles like I told you?"


----------



## Wulfstryde (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't see how this helps in his defence(?) Infact, wouldn't Egyptians be more outraged on hearing this, what with the one-year mark coming up?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

My mind suddenly goes to the dead North Korean leader, whose people still think he is ruling them :/


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*To be or not to be... That is the question*



Wulfstryde said:


> I don't see how this helps in his defence(?) Infact, wouldn't Egyptians be more outraged on hearing this, what with the one-year mark coming up?


To Mubarak, this is a game.... He knew when he left office if he did not resign in writing the Military Authority would continue to play his game.

But he forgot one thing !!! Dictators like Sadam Hussain and Maumar Gadaffi were executed. He is gambling on avoiding the rope and that's a risky game to play.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> To Mubarak, this is a game.... He knew when he left office if he did not resign in writing the Military Authority would continue to play his game.
> 
> But he forgot one thing !!! Dictators like Sadam Hussain and Maumar Gadaffi were executed. He is gambling on avoiding the rope and that's a risky game to play.
> 
> ...


Farid el-deeb his lawyer has been the family lawyer for yonks and his defense is based on the old constitution he also should be tried for corruption and for not having respect for the Revolution nor the Martyrs.
And for Catmandoo I couldn't say that during the revolution.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Farid el-deeb his lawyer has been the family lawyer for yonks and his defense is based on the old constitution he also should be tried for corruption and for not having respect for the Revolution nor the Martyrs.
> And for Catmandoo I couldn't say that during the revolution.




We do forget how careful we had to be when talking about the regime.

I recall just weeks after the 25th sitting with friends having coffee and one went to say something about Mubarak but before she did she looked around to see that no one could overhear her.. we laughed watching her checking out how was sitting near us lol


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Experts shrug off Mubarak lawyer’s 'nonsense'*

Legal and constitutional experts have shrugged off lawyer Farid El-Deeb’s argument while defending toppled president Hosni Mubarak that the 83-year-old is still technically, legally in power. The lead defence lawyer claimed Mubarak is still the Egyptian president and will keep his position until a successor is installed, in accordance to the article 78 of the constitution.
A handful of experts, however, described El-Deeb’s allegation as “utter nonsense” because the attorney was referring to the constitution that was declared null and void after the popular uprising.
Tharwat Badawi, a constitutional guru, says: “This constitution was deactivated once the revolution has started.
“There is a stark contradiction in El-Deeb’s remark. First, he said Mubarak had stepped down and that he is now a military lieutenant general.
“It begs the question: is he a lieutenant general or a president?” Badawi asked sarcastically.
Legal professor Atef El-Bana says El-Deeb’s talk reveals he approaches Mubarak’s defence from a denial that a revolt even took place in Egypt.
“The constitutional declaration that people have voted for in a [nationwide] referendum [in March] does not include article 78, which El-Deeb is referring to,” he as proof that El-Deeb is ignoring major events.
“Mubarak was deposed through the legitimacy of the revolution.”
Criminal law professor, Emad El-Fekki, said: “What El-Deeb said is utter nonsense; he is trying to manipulate the law.”
Mubarak was overthrown on 11 February in the wake of the January 25 Revolution, leaving the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF) to assume power on an interim basis.
Mubarak is accused of instigating the killing of peaceful protesters during the revolution.
He is standing trial along with both of his sons, Alaa and Gamal, ex-interior minister Habib El-Adly and six of the latter’s assistants, who are facing the same charge.
Mubarak and his sons are also charged with abusing their power during the former’s lengthy tenure as president to illegally accumulate their fortune.


http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...k-lawyer’s-nonsense.aspx:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> We do forget how careful we had to be when talking about the regime.
> 
> I recall just weeks after the 25th sitting with friends having coffee and one went to say something about Mubarak but before she did she looked around to see that no one could overhear her.. we laughed watching her checking out how was sitting near us lol


And many still are.... Indoctrinated by decades of fear.
For some it will be hard to change habits of as lifetime, allowing others in opposition, with not so genuine motives to step into the gap exploiting weaknesses. I'm thinking of the more hard-line Islamists amongst the Brotherhood now; a sector Mubarak hated and kept in check by banning them from elections.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> To Mubarak, this is a game.... He knew when he left office if he did not resign in writing the Military Authority would continue to play his game.


In fact he never resigned, he was deposed by the military dinosaurs. But of course we never heard that version of the story


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Correct aykalam.
However, as the Head of these military relics he thought he could slip away quietly to his Sharm palace and retire gracefully..... That hasn't worked out for him has it? or his wife's stash.
And Gamal's gamble on a "business empire" back-fired when his corrupt partner Habib al Adly got too greedy.

I can't see how the family can get out of jail free this time.... Unless a corrupt judiciary allow them, but that's a start of another thread as we've yet to see how these officials operate under a new Administration.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Fareed Aldeeb (Mubarak's lawyer) spotted on plane to Beirut with his family today. He obviously doesn't want to be here for the "celebrations" starting on Wednesday.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I don't know how he can show his face in public. I understand he has a "job" to do, but where are the ethics?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Fareed Aldeeb (Mubarak's lawyer) spotted on plane to Beirut with his family today. He obviously doesn't want to be here for the "celebrations" starting on Wednesday.




Seem he wont be getting a medal either


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> I don't know how he can show his face in public. I understand he has a "job" to do, but where are the ethics?


ethics? he's been the family's lawyer for years. That can give you a fair idea of his calibre


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> ethics? he's been the family's lawyer for years. That can give you a fair idea of his calibre




It always amazes me that they have family lawyers.. why would they need a criminal defense lawyer on their books?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

more on this story

The lawyer of ousted President Hosni Mubarak has denied reports that he fled Egypt and shut down his law firm.

Farid al-Deeb told the independent Dostor news website that he left Cairo for Paris after concluding arguments on behalf of the defendants.

Mubarak, the former interior minister and six top security officials face charges of ordering the killing of protesters during last year's uprising. The former president, his two sons and businessman Hussein Salem also face corruption charges.

Deeb said he traveled to Paris for heart surgery at Georges Pompidou European Hospital, and had announced his plans while making his concluding arguments Sunday.

"I did not abandon my house or close down my firm, I just gave my employees a holiday as a reward for the strenuous efforts they exerted while making my case for President Mubarak," Deeb said.

On Monday, state-run news agency MENA reported that Deeb had left Cairo for Beirut after finishing his arguments.

Deeb's fervent defense of Mubarak both in court and in the media has turned him into a controversial figure in Egypt. 

The lawyer argued last week that Mubarak is still Egypt's president despite the mass protests in January last year that forced him to resign. He praised Mubarak's history as a leader and even challenged the legitimacy of his trial, which provoked criticism from the plaintiffs.


----------

